# Miconazole Nitrate - I am a believer now!



## Edie (Apr 19, 2006)

I told my girlfriend about using the Miconazole Nitrate.  She has been using monistat for about 6 weeks now.  When I told her about this she had just gotten a relaxer.  Well this woman hair grows so slow it is ridiculous.  She can go 8 weeks after a relaxer and you hardly see any new growth.  I always envied her for that.  Well I saw her yesterday and she said her hair had grown.  I measured it when she first started.  Her hair is now over one inch longer.  I took measurements from five areas of her hair (middle front, both sides, middle back and nape areas.  I measured yesterday and each area had at least one inch of growth.  The back actually had 1.25.

I went down to the local store where I work and purchased all the neosporin AF they had.  I got two for her and seven for myself.  The sales person kind of looked at me funny because I asked for jock itch formula as well.  I just told him me and my girlfriend are doing a little experiment.  If I can double my growth rate.  I will back to waistlength by the end of the summer.

Seeing is believing.  Oh by the way, she said that she was putting jojoba oil on her scalp after applying the monistat and then massaging it in for five minutes.  She also said that she applied it twice a day.  She is thrilled and I must admit I am thrilled for her.  She's got company now.


----------



## Undefeated Queen (Apr 19, 2006)

Congratulations to the both of you. I am so thankful for LCHF!


----------



## Edie (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh I forgot to add.  She also has all of these one inch hairs all throughout her hair.  I am assuming this is new growth.  Who would have thought?


----------



## ThinNnappy (Apr 19, 2006)

Thats good-what are the one inch hairs all over the place-was her hair thin or something

but i have a question-i kinda want to try but, can this be harmful in anyway? is it better than anything else you've ever tried? Do you think it would be bad to mix with a hair grease?


----------



## Undefeated Queen (Apr 19, 2006)

ThinNnappy said:
			
		

> Thats good-what are the one inch hairs all over the place-was her hair thin or something
> 
> but i have a question-i kinda want to try but, can this be harmful in anyway? is it better than anything else you've ever tried? Do you think it would be bad to mix with a hair grease?



I've mixed Neosporin AF with cayenne and motions hairdress. It's worked really good.


----------



## Tene (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm definately buying some of this soon


----------



## Edie (Apr 19, 2006)

ThinNnappy said:
			
		

> Thats good-what are the one inch hairs all over the place-was her hair thin or something
> 
> but i have a question-i kinda want to try but, can this be harmful in anyway? is it better than anything else you've ever tried? Do you think it would be bad to mix with a hair grease?



Well I know I have told her in the past to start using jojoba oil.  Since this oil has almost identical properties of the natural oils that our scalp emits.  I don't put any kind of oil on my scalp but jojoba oil.  It has worked for me.  And I guess it works for her.


----------



## ThinNnappy (Apr 19, 2006)

no, i was talking about the miconazole, im worried about that!


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 19, 2006)

ThinNnappy said:
			
		

> no, i was talking about the miconazole, im worried about that!




Well, you can research it.  But, start with research on the active ingredient in Nizoral, which is ketoconazole, another antifungal similar to Miconazole.  There are several studies about it helping with hair growth.  I started using Neosporin Af (Miconazole) to test the Monistat theory.  Monistat is too thick for me to put on my scalp so I went with the Neosporin AF because of it melts right into my scalp.

You can look at this post.  I know it is long, but some of us did research it and posted some articles about halfway through that post.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=1209

A higher dosage of Miconazole is approved for one of the most precious parts of our bodies, so I have no problem using it on my skin/scalp.


----------



## TwistNMx (Apr 23, 2006)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Well, you can research it. But, start with research on the active ingredient in Nizoral, which is ketoconazole, another antifungal similar to Miconazole. There are several studies about it helping with hair growth. I started using Neosporin Af (Miconazole) to test the Monistat theory. Monistat is too thick for me to put on my scalp so I went with the Neosporin AF because of it melts right into my scalp.
> 
> You can look at this post. I know it is long, but some of us did research it and posted some articles about halfway through that post.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=1209
> ...


Hello.
May I ask how you and the others are using this Neosporin AF?  Is anyone using it straight b/c it's such a small tube.


----------



## TwistNMx (Apr 23, 2006)

Undefeated Queen said:
			
		

> I've mixed Neosporin AF with cayenne and motions hairdress. It's worked really good.


Hello Undefeated Queen,
How do you use this mixture with cayenne?  Is it equal parts?
Thanks


----------



## Teacake (Apr 23, 2006)

------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 23, 2006)

Teacake said:
			
		

> I just started using the Neosporin AF. I use it straight. There's no smell, and it blends in well.


 
me too. I just started today.


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 23, 2006)

I am going to start usign it every other day.  My hair is growing way too fast.  I cannot keep up.


----------



## Undefeated Queen (Apr 23, 2006)

High Priestess said:
			
		

> Hello Undefeated Queen,
> How do you use this mixture with cayenne?  Is it equal parts?
> Thanks



Hi High Prietsess!

The neosporin and cayenne are equally mixed. I used just a little hairdress. I just got a new tube of neosporin and decided to use it with just the cayenne. I'll see if that works better!


----------



## BSweet (Apr 24, 2006)

i really need to go to sleep...but n e wayz...im suuuuuuuuuch a believer...there is a GOD...im in serious..thats my baby daddy..type of love with this stuff


----------



## ekomba (Apr 24, 2006)

Edie said:
			
		

> I told my girlfriend about using the Miconazole Nitrate.  She has been using monistat for about 6 weeks now.  When I told her about this she had just gotten a relaxer.  Well this woman hair grows so slow it is ridiculous.  She can go 8 weeks after a relaxer and you hardly see any new growth.  I always envied her for that.  Well I saw her yesterday and she said her hair had grown.  I measured it when she first started.  Her hair is now over one inch longer.  I took measurements from five areas of her hair (middle front, both sides, middle back and nape areas.  I measured yesterday and each area had at least one inch of growth.  The back actually had 1.25.
> 
> I went down to the local store where I work and purchased all the neosporin AF they had.  I got two for her and seven for myself.  The sales person kind of looked at me funny because I asked for jock itch formula as well.  I just told him me and my girlfriend are doing a little experiment.  If I can double my growth rate.  I will back to waistlength by the end of the summer.
> 
> Seeing is believing.  Oh by the way, she said that she was putting jojoba oil on her scalp after applying the monistat and then massaging it in for five minutes.  She also said that she applied it twice a day.  She is thrilled and I must admit I am thrilled for her.  She's got company now.




Hi Edie which monistat did your friend use? the monistat3 or monistat 7?


----------



## joyous (Apr 24, 2006)

I've only been using this for 5 day (twice Daily) and I already have growth. Amazing!


----------



## Edie (Apr 24, 2006)

ekomba said:
			
		

> Hi Edie which monistat did your friend use? the monistat3 or monistat 7?



She is using the Monistat 3 mixed with jojoba oil.


----------



## TwistNMx (Apr 24, 2006)

Undefeated Queen said:
			
		

> Hi High Prietsess!
> 
> The neosporin and cayenne are equally mixed. I used just a little hairdress. I just got a new tube of neosporin and decided to use it with just the cayenne. I'll see if that works better!


 
Thanks Undefeated Queen.
I did a patch test a few days ago and started using it yesterday.  I thought of the same thing and mixed it with my Gueye Fast Grow and MTG today.... 
I have to admit though, I felt kinda funny using this stuff on my hair, but after washing today and using a mint conditioner, I just applied the neosporin right to my scalp, massaged in, and then mixed my MTG and Gueye Fast Grow and added to the hair.  My scalp has been tingling now for two hours.
I looked and looked yesterday though...could have sworn we had cayenne pepper... and I know I don't cook with a lot of it, so I will be getting more when I visit my local healthfood store.


----------



## KiniKakes (Apr 24, 2006)

Yaaaay, that is great news for your girl.   Im really happy for her.  I cant wait to start using my m.n. again.  I put in my last application Sunday, because I am getting a touch-up this upcoming Friday, and i didnt know how the m.n. would react with the touch-up, so i wanted to go a few days with nothing at all.

I had planned on  using the mtg and m.n. together, but after hearing all these great reports I may just do an experiment and focus solely on the m.n. for now.


----------



## TwistNMx (Apr 24, 2006)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Yaaaay, that is great news for your girl.  Im really happy for her. I cant wait to start using my m.n. again. I put in my last application Sunday, because I am getting a touch-up this upcoming Friday, and i didnt know how the m.n. would react with the touch-up, so i wanted to go a few days with nothing at all.
> 
> I had planned on using the mtg and m.n. together, but after hearing all these great reports I may just do an experiment and focus solely on the m.n. for now.


Hey KiniKakes,
What's m.n. ???


----------



## TwistNMx (Apr 24, 2006)

joyous said:
			
		

> I've only been using this for 5 day (twice Daily) and I already have growth. Amazing!


May I ask how much growth in this short period of time.  Just curious.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 24, 2006)

This stuff is the bomb! HP, I knew I gotcha hooked!:angeldeviAnyhoo, this will help you in yr hair growth journey.


----------



## TwistNMx (Apr 24, 2006)

Undefeated Queen said:
			
		

> Hi High Prietsess!
> 
> The neosporin and cayenne are equally mixed. I used just a little hairdress. I just got a new tube of neosporin and decided to use it with just the cayenne. I'll see if that works better!


Oops...I meant hello...not hell.  I forgot the "o"


----------



## TwistNMx (Apr 24, 2006)

DDtexlaxd said:
			
		

> This stuff is the bomb! HP, I knew I gotcha hooked!:angeldeviAnyhoo, this will help you in yr hair growth journey.


 
  LOL....Hi Bud!
I've come out of the closet.    
Yep, you did it now.  
I'm keeping track of everything.


----------



## KiniKakes (Apr 24, 2006)

High Priestess said:
			
		

> Hey KiniKakes,
> What's m.n. ???


 
Oops, sorry, that just stands for Miconazole Nitrate.  I was just being lazy and didnt feel like looking up how to spell it, lol.


----------



## TwistNMx (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks.  I finally figured it out just now.


----------



## Faith (Apr 24, 2006)

Ladies,  so which one is better.  Some are using Neosporin and some MN.  Which one gets the vote?? Or just anything with Miconazole Nitrate in it?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 24, 2006)

Faith said:
			
		

> Ladies, so which one is better. Some are using Neosporin and some MN. Which one gets the vote?? Or just anything with Miconazole Nitrate in it?


I use the MN because you get more of it!!


----------



## MonaRae (Apr 24, 2006)

I just can't find neosporin AF.  Will neosporin do?

MonaRae


----------



## ayoung (Apr 24, 2006)

regular neosproin won't work--it has to have the active ingredient miconazole nitrate.

try looking for the drug store brand of the neosporin AF or ask the pharmasist where it is.


----------



## TwistNMx (Apr 24, 2006)

MonaRae said:
			
		

> I just can't find neosporin AF. Will neosporin do?
> 
> MonaRae


 
Just guessing, but you will probably have to conveniently go for the monistat cream.


----------



## mommatide (Apr 24, 2006)

*I FOUND NEO AF IN WALMART, THEY HAD TON'S OF IT, BUT IT'S NOT WITH THE REG NEO...IT'S NEXT TO THE CONDOMS, FOOTSPRAY NEAR THE MENS STUFF BECAUSE IT'S USED FOR JOCK ITCH, NOT SCRAPES*


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 24, 2006)

Edie, don't you have waist-length hair?  Are you trying to grow your hair past that length with this miconazole nitrate?


----------



## MsCounsel (Apr 24, 2006)

I hate this site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       

I made a firm decision today to stop using the MN (cause my new growth is totally poofy due to the water content) and continue to just use MTG.

But here I am reading about the results everyone is getting and now I'm going to have to go back to using MTG and MN. UGHHHH.  I think I'm going to combine the mixture and see how that works.  

This site is badddddddd news.  But I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joyous (Apr 25, 2006)

dontspeakdefeat said:
			
		

> I use the MN because you get more of it!!



Same here.


----------



## joyous (Apr 25, 2006)

High Priestess said:
			
		

> May I ask how much growth in this short period of time.  Just curious.


About 1/4 inch mainly, slightly longer about 3/8 in some other areas. I really thought I was seeing things. I had a spot that was almost bald. I've had trouble with it for years (results of a glue in) and that spot now has hair in. I mixed the MN, cortisone, and 2 tablespoons of black jamacian castor oil. I applied twice a day. I swore I wouldn't try this and had been avoiding this thread like the plague but I'm now a believer.


----------



## Edie (Apr 25, 2006)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> Edie, don't you have waist-length hair?  Are you trying to grow your hair past that length with this miconazole nitrate?




I cut it just before the holidays to just below bra length.  I was going to school at the time and I just did not have to time to deal with all that hair.  I am trying to get it to grow to waist length by summer, so I can wear my hip huggers (my husband loves me in those).  I think waist length hair looks so sexy with hip hugger jeans and tops that show a couple inches of the waist.


----------



## ekomba (Apr 25, 2006)

Edie said:
			
		

> She is using the Monistat 3 mixed with jojoba oil.



Thank you Edie i want some now  i may order online hihi shhhht


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 25, 2006)

joyous said:
			
		

> About 1/4 inch mainly, slightly longer about 3/8 in some other areas. I really thought I was seeing things.




That's how I felt when I 1st used it.  I thought I was going nuts because of the new growth I had gotten in such a short time.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 25, 2006)

Edie said:
			
		

> I cut it just before the holidays to just below bra length. I was going to school at the time and I just did not have to time to deal with all that hair. I am trying to get it to grow to waist length by summer, so I can wear my hip huggers (my husband loves me in those). I think waist length hair looks so sexy with hip hugger jeans and tops that show a couple inches of the waist.


Oh okay! I think waist length hair is sexy too!


----------



## MonaRae (Apr 25, 2006)

I finally found it!
Now, how do I use it?

MonaRae


----------



## KiniKakes (Apr 25, 2006)

I think folks are all using it in different ways..... some of us apply the cream straight from the tube to our scalp (ie, like "greasing your scalp").  Others are dissolving into spray bottles of their favorite oil (ie, mtg, olive oil, etc.)  Some are mixing it with cayenne pepper and applying it that way...... I think you just have to find your niche, based on what works most effectively for you after some trial and error.


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 25, 2006)

MonaRae said:
			
		

> I finally found it!
> Now, how do I use it?
> 
> MonaRae



It looks like people are beng more creative than me, but i just apply it to my scalp straight w/o adding anything.

I do like DSD's idea to mix the 4% MN with a little oil to smoothen it out though.


----------



## naptrl (Apr 25, 2006)

WHYYY do I read these threads.  I am just gettin over my PJism!  Fighting the urge to mix some MN with my MTG!!!!


----------



## MonaRae (Apr 25, 2006)

I think I will try it with my emu oil.  I read that emu oil has the ability to penetrate the scalp and it will carry any substance within it along for the ride.

While I was deciding to by the product I saw Monistat and was very tempted but resisted the erg.  I just rather buy a product for “jock itch”  

Thanks Ladies!
MonaRae


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 25, 2006)

MonaRae said:
			
		

> I think I will try it with my emu oil.  I read that emu oil has the ability to penetrate the scalp and it will carry any substance within it along for the ride.
> 
> While I was deciding to by the product I saw Monistat and was very tempted but resisted the erg.  I just rather buy a product for “jock itch”
> 
> ...




I love emu oil!  That sounds like a good mix.


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 25, 2006)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I love emu oil! That sounds like a good mix.


 
Dang it, now I know where the last of my emu oil is going!


----------



## TwistNMx (Apr 25, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Dang it, now I know where the last of my emu oil is going!


You're so funny.


----------



## BSweet (Apr 25, 2006)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> That's how I felt when I 1st used it. I thought I was going nuts because of the new growth I had gotten in such a short time.


 
i had just gotten a relaxer..so i just thought it was reverting my roots...but then i started to see length..and then it was love ant length sight lol


----------



## Faith (Apr 25, 2006)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> I think folks are all using it in different ways..... some of us apply the cream straight from the tube to our scalp (ie, like "greasing your scalp").  Others are dissolving into spray bottles of their favorite oil (ie, mtg, olive oil, etc.)  Some are mixing it with cayenne pepper and applying it that way...... I think you just have to find your niche, based on what works most effectively for you after some trial and error.


Does it mix into oil well...say if I squeeze come in a bottle and add oil..would it mix well or would it be a little clumpy?


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 25, 2006)

Faith said:
			
		

> Does it mix into oil well...say if I squeeze come in a bottle and add oil..would it mix well or would it be a little clumpy?



It mixes well, but it separates quickly.  You have to keep shaking it up as you go.


----------



## mblake8 (Apr 25, 2006)

BSweet said:
			
		

> i had just gotten a relaxer..so i just thought it was reverting my roots...but then i started to see length..and then it was love ant length sight lol


bSweet,
How much growth did u get and how long were u using MN?


----------



## BSweet (Apr 25, 2006)

i don't measure..but i know its already more than i got after 3 months of stretching..and its been 3 weeks..but i have only been consistent for like 2.

i just measured and its like .5..and a lil more in other areas..hopefully that means 1'' in two more weeks.


----------



## PrincessScorpion (Apr 26, 2006)

I went into Wal Mart last night. The lady said they do not have Neosporin AF only the orignal and the one with pain? Where else can I go to find it?


----------



## BabyImaStarr (Apr 26, 2006)

Prince3 said:
			
		

> I went into Wal Mart last night. The lady said they do not have Neosporin AF only the orignal and the one with pain? Where else can I go to find it?




I found mine in CVS.


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 26, 2006)

Prince3 said:
			
		

> I went into Wal Mart last night. The lady said they do not have Neosporin AF only the orignal and the one with pain? Where else can I go to find it?



Most grocery and drug stores have it.

But, walgreens.com has tubes you can order that give you 33% more free.

http://www.walgreens.com/store/product.jsp?CATID=100334&navAction=jump&navCount=0&id=prod2161878
or
http://www.walgreens.com/store/product.jsp?CATID=100334&navAction=jump&navCount=0&id=prod2151642


----------



## PrincessScorpion (Apr 26, 2006)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Most grocery and drug stores have it.
> 
> But, walgreens.com has tubes you can order that give you 33% more free.
> 
> ...






Thanks very much


----------



## PrincessScorpion (Apr 26, 2006)

BabyImaStarr said:
			
		

> I found mine in CVS.





Thank you


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 26, 2006)

Prince3 said:
			
		

> I went into Wal Mart last night. The lady said they do not have Neosporin AF only the orignal and the one with pain? Where else can I go to find it?


 
RiteAid, they have the Neosporin AF and their generic brand which has the exact same ingredients (for twice the size and $3.00 less).

If you check in WalMart on your own, don't look in the first aid section but rather over in the foot care/sports section. I couldn't find it at first either!

Good luck!


----------



## MissYocairis (Apr 26, 2006)

Ladies!  Does anyone know what percentage of miconazole nitrate is in the Neosporin AF formulas?  Which is better overall?  Monistat or Neosporin AF?


----------



## *Frisky* (Apr 26, 2006)

CantBeCopied said:
			
		

> Ladies! Does anyone know what percentage of miconazole nitrate is in the Neosporin AF formulas? Which is better overall? Monistat or Neosporin AF?


 
2% in Neosporin and in some Monistat there is 4%


----------



## PrincessScorpion (Apr 26, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> RiteAid, they have the Neosporin AF and their generic brand which has the exact same ingredients (for twice the size and $3.00 less).
> 
> If you check in WalMart on your own, don't look in the first aid section but rather over in the foot care/sports section. I couldn't find it at first either!
> 
> Good luck!




Thank you very much considering you have cost me money listening to YOU!  You have me ordering Indian oils and now Mega Tek. If anything I need your support to lose weight not spending more money


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 26, 2006)

Prince3 said:
			
		

> Thank you very much considering you have cost me money listening to YOU! You have me ordering Indian oils and now Mega Tek. If anything I need your support to lose weight not spending more money


 
  Your Honor...may I approach the bench?

Attorney: What you have here is a clear case of mistaken understanding of intent. My client VWV would NEVER encourage any to spend money excessively on hair products, supplements, gym memberships or personal trainers. There are those who we could use as examples ****cough**** MonaLlisa comes to mind, who are are avid pushers of their favorite products with out regard for the unsuspecting influential public. VWV simply shares her views, her successes and failures with her sisters in an attempt to educate. I ask the jury to find the accused, VWV innocent of the charges of influencing excessive financial expenditures in the quest of beautiful hair.

Thank you for your time ladies and gentlemen...

Jury: We the jury find VWV innocent of all charges. Ma'am you are free to go.


----------



## PrincessScorpion (Apr 26, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Your Honor...may I approach the bench?
> 
> Attorney: What you have here is a clear case of mistaken understanding of intent. My client VWV would NEVER encourage any to spend money excessively on hair products, supplements, gym memberships or personal trainers. There are those who we could use as examples ****cough**** MonaLlisa comes to mind, who are are avid pushers of their favorite products with out regard for the unsuspecting influential public. VWV simply shares her views, her successes and failures with her sisters in an attempt to educate. I ask the jury to find the accused, VWV innocent of the charges of influencing excessive financial expenditures in the quest of beautiful hair.
> 
> ...




What ever innocent until you come up with the next hot find to post. 

I think we have a hung jury that way charges can filed again at a later date for the same crime.


----------



## TwistNMx (Apr 26, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> RiteAid, they have the Neosporin AF and their generic brand which has the exact same ingredients (for twice the size and $3.00 less).
> 
> If you check in WalMart on your own, don't look in the first aid section but rather over in the foot care/sports section. I couldn't find it at first either!
> 
> Good luck!


I bought more today at Savon (2 tubes).  It was 5.99 with the coupon.  I will check RiteAid for comparison as Targe did not carry it either...they are so limited.
Could you tell me what the inactive ingredients are in the generic brand?
Thanks.


----------



## TwistNMx (Apr 26, 2006)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Most grocery and drug stores have it.
> 
> But, walgreens.com has tubes you can order that give you 33% more free.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for posting this.  I will keep Walgreens in mind for future ordering.  They are great and very reliable.  I wouldn't mind the 33% more.  Besides, the clerks at Savon probably gather that I have a hot foot problem by now.


----------



## Faith (Apr 26, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Your Honor...may I approach the bench?
> 
> Attorney: What you have here is a clear case of mistaken understanding of intent. My client VWV would NEVER encourage any to spend money excessively on hair products, supplements, gym memberships or personal trainers. There are those who we could use as examples ****cough**** MonaLlisa comes to mind, who are are avid pushers of their favorite products with out regard for the unsuspecting influential public. VWV simply shares her views, her successes and failures with her sisters in an attempt to educate. I ask the jury to find the accused, VWV innocent of the charges of influencing excessive financial expenditures in the quest of beautiful hair.
> 
> ...


LMAO!  Good one


----------



## Legend (Apr 26, 2006)

Neosporin AF is also sold through Amazon.com for $4.47 per tube. If you purchase $25 or more (thats about 6 packages) the shipping is free.


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 26, 2006)

High Priestess said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting this.  I will keep Walgreens in mind for future ordering.  They are great and very reliable.  I wouldn't mind the 33% more.  Besides, the clerks at Savon probably gather that I have a hot foot problem by now.




And they have free shipping for orders over $50 so you can also stock up on some of your other products.


----------



## TwistNMx (Apr 26, 2006)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> And they have free shipping for orders over $50 so you can also stock up on some of your other products.


Thanks for sharing your photos HoneyDew.  I notice results of your hair. 
I notice you use two different types of M>N.
I order my Surge from Walgreens.com also and have plenty of that...but next time I will include my NeoAF.


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 26, 2006)

High Priestess said:
			
		

> Could you tell me what the inactive ingredients are in the generic brand?
> Thanks.


 
Hey lady!! If you look at the neosporin AF, it's the same EXACT listing. I was SURPRISED!! I will quadruple check when I get home just to be sure.


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 26, 2006)

Prince3 said:
			
		

> What ever innocent until you come up with the next hot find to post.
> 
> I think we have a hung jury that way charges can filed again at a later date for the same crime.


 
Ok, how many screen names do I have to use to stay ?


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 26, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Your Honor...may I approach the bench?
> 
> Attorney: What you have here is a clear case of mistaken understanding of intent. *My client VWV would NEVER encourage any to spend money excessively on hair products, supplements, gym memberships or personal trainers.* There are those who we could use as examples ****cough**** *MonaLlisa comes to mind, who are are avid pushers of their favorite products with out regard for the unsuspecting influential public.* VWV simply shares her views, her successes and failures with her sisters in an attempt to educate. I ask the jury to find the accused, VWV innocent of the charges of influencing excessive financial expenditures in the quest of beautiful hair.
> 
> ...


 
*Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo dis chick DID NOT!!!!!!!*


----------



## KiniKakes (Apr 26, 2006)

Ladies, just to update you (per request), I got my touch-up today, and everything was just fine.  The relaxer took, and my hair is silky and straight once again.....

I had been using the M.N. up until this past Sunday.... so it's been three days.  I had planned on holding out until Friday, but just grew too impatient.

Either way, there was no burning, irritation, or otherwise abnormalities.  So for those of you who are relaxed, go ahead with your regular touch-ups post M.N. use.  I can assure you that there are no negative side effects with the chemicals mixing.


----------



## anatomicallycorrect (Apr 26, 2006)

> I got two for her and seven for myself. The sales person kind of looked at me funny because I asked for jock itch formula as well.


LMAO!


----------



## TwistNMx (Apr 26, 2006)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Ladies, just to update you (per request), I got my touch-up today, and everything was just fine. The relaxer took, and my hair is silky and straight once again.....
> 
> I had been using the M.N. up until this past Sunday.... so it's been three days. I had planned on holding out until Friday, but just grew too impatient.
> 
> Either way, there was no burning, irritation, or otherwise abnormalities. So for those of you who are relaxed, go ahead with your regular touch-ups post M.N. use. I can assure you that there are no negative side effects with the chemicals mixing.


So please, how long have you been using this product?  Are you seeing more results?
Thanx


----------



## KiniKakes (Apr 26, 2006)

High Priestess said:
			
		

> So please, how long have you been using this product? Are you seeing more results?
> Thanx


 
Not yet!  I only used it 4-5 days before stopping for a few days to get my touch-up.  Im excited to start once again.... I'll probably begin application on Friday, and will keep you all posted with results!

But Im VERY optimistic.... so optimistic that I ordered a _rack _of tubes from ole' boy on eBay.  I know he is wondering what is up with the drastic increase in his Neosporin AF sales lately!!!! LMAOO!!!!!!


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 26, 2006)

Prince3 said:
			
		

> Thank you very much considering you have cost me money listening to YOU! You have me ordering Indian oils and now Mega Tek. If anything I need your support to lose weight not spending more money


 
Since you called me out, I felt compelled to come back and post the ingredients!  

Longs Miconazole Nitrate, 2% - Price $4.99 for 1 oz
Active Ingredient: Miconazone Nitrate, 2%
Inactive Ingredients: Benzoic Acid, BHA, Mineral Oil, Peglicol 5 oleate, pegoxol 7 stearate, purified water.

Neosporin AF - Price: $7.99 for .5 oz
Active Ingredient: Miconazone Nitrate, 2%
Inactive Ingredients: benzoic acid, butylated hydroxyanisole, mineral oil peglicol 5 oleate, pegoxcol 7 stearate, and purified water

ETA:

Hi Ladies, I would share this since I stumbled across it today. I have an  "Entertainment Values" coupon book which has coupons for all sorts of things...inluding restaurants, hair salons and DRUG STORES! In mine, there's a coupon for $5 off a purchase of $25 or more at Longs Drugstore.  (there's one coupon for every three months) 

Hope that helps ladies, you can see I'm working hard here to redeem myself!


----------



## toinette (Apr 27, 2006)

quick question about the MN: how often are you all using this? every night, every other night?


----------



## Teacake (Apr 27, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Teacake (Apr 27, 2006)

=====================================


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 27, 2006)

Guys, now that I have proved that it works, I am going to chill out on the MN use.  I love the growth, but it is too fast for me right now because I need touchups WAY too soon.  My hair is not healthy enough to get touchups that often and not long enough for many of the protective styles that help maintain new growth.

Miconazole Nitrate is making it IMPOSSIBLE for me to stretch so I am going to chill for a bit and concentrate on the health of my hair then pick it back up in a few months.

Happy Growing!!


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 27, 2006)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Miconazole Nitrate is making it IMPOSSIBLE for me to stretch so I am going to chill for a bit and concentrate on the health of my hair then pick it back up in a few months.
> 
> Happy Growing!!


 
********Faints to the floor********


----------



## *Frisky* (Apr 27, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> ********Faints to the floor********


 
hahahahahha...well HoneyDew you are probably the only one that might feel this way. I hope it has this effect on me because I don't have very good patience for the most part.


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 27, 2006)

I can't wait to be in a position that a hair product is making my hair grow too fast.


----------



## ekomba (Apr 27, 2006)

LondonDiva said:
			
		

> I can't wait to be in a position that a hair product is making my hair grow too fast.



lol me too! i cant find the AF anywhere!!!! where do you get it? i guess i m go for monistat3 then. i went to cvs, pharmacies they only have the regular neosporin, they run out of the AF grrr...


----------



## *Frisky* (Apr 27, 2006)

ekomba said:
			
		

> lol me too! i cant find the AF anywhere!!!! where do you get it? i guess i m go for monistat3 then. i went to cvs, pharmacies they only have the regular neosporin, they run out of the AF grrr...


 
You just have to keep your eyes peeled for it when you are grocery shopping, at the drugstore, etc...you can always order it online.


----------



## ekomba (Apr 27, 2006)

marie170 said:
			
		

> You just have to keep your eyes peeled for it when you are grocery shopping, at the drugstore, etc...*you can always order it online*.



oh good idea i m check where i can find it online. hope the shipping costs are nice too Thanks Marie170 i m still try a dollar store that be selling everything for a dollar even the pregnancy tests lol they at 145th street off the 2 train. it s unbelievable i m go check there i did not think about that first then if i dont find it anywhere in Harlem i m order it online. hahahha it reminds me yesterday i went to the pharmacy and i asked for neosporin af and the doctor shows me neosporin, there was a line behind me. i say not that one and he says then which one. He did not have the one that i wanted. i kept saying the other one cause my mouth did not want to utter "the one for jock itch" outloud Hahahhahahahhahahahhahah I Kept just saying you know the other one the AF!!!!!!


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 27, 2006)

ekomba said:
			
		

> it reminds me yesterday i went to the pharmacy and i asked for neosporin af and the doctor shows me neosporin, there was a line behind me. i say not that one and he says then which one. He did not have the one that i wanted. i kept saying the other one cause my mouth did not want to utter "the one for jock itch" outloud Hahahhahahahhahahahhahah I Kept just saying you know the other one the AF!!!!!!


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 27, 2006)

Well, 

I am addicted to the growth.  I mean even right now the tingles I feel from last night’s application remind me how well this stuff wakes up the follicles so they can crank out the hair.

But, I don’t think I need to concentrate on “growth” right now really.  I need to concentrate on some other things.  I mean I still haven’t learned how to stretch my relaxers even with normal growth rates.

Now, with it growing so fast, I don’t know what to do with this stuff!!

I need to learn how to deal with my hair because doubling my new growth has become a very hard task for me to deal with.

I mean, guys until a few months ago, I had been wearing weaves and braids for YEARS with no break in between.  I am just started to learn about my hair and massive new growth has become more frustrating than beneficial.

So I will just chill for a while.  At first, I just wanted to test the MN “theory” and it worked a little better than I thought it would.


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 27, 2006)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Well,
> 
> I am addicted to the growth. I mean even right now the tingles I feel from last night’s application remind me how well this stuff wakes up the follicles so they can crank out the hair.
> 
> ...


 
Oh HD I really don't want you to put the MN down for a few months, I was just salivating at your progress in your album. Can't you just rub a lil MN on every other day and fling a cap on your head  please pwetty please.


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 27, 2006)

LondonDiva said:
			
		

> Oh HD I really don't want you to put the MN down for a few months, I was just salivating at your progress in your album. Can't you just rub a lil MN on every other day and fling a cap on your head  please pwetty please.




LOLOL.

Well, I have a bad area area that is much shorter than the rest.  I am doing something wrong because it has been like that for a year!!!!!  You know that bruck off area we were talking about in that other thread!  It really needs some help.  I took a picture of it last nigh so that I can monitor its progress.   I may work on trying to get that area to catch up with the rest by putting MN on that spot only.


----------



## Faith (Apr 27, 2006)

toinette said:
			
		

> quick question about the MN: how often are you all using this? every night, every other night?


2x day..morning and evening


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 27, 2006)

Faith said:
			
		

> 2x day..morning and evening


 
Ditto.


----------



## TwistNMx (Apr 27, 2006)

Faith said:
			
		

> 2x day..morning and evening


  Really.  I use it 1x / day, so  I wonder if it could be just as effective?


----------



## pretty-girl#1 (Apr 27, 2006)

on my way to Wal greens in an hour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 27, 2006)

If it keeps working, I will be using this for a while. At least until I reach my goal.


----------



## toinette (Apr 27, 2006)

Faith said:
			
		

> 2x day..morning and evening



damn   cuz i bought the generic monistat at walgreens and it still cost me $10. i' m not heavy handed at all but i dont see the tube lasting me for more than another week. oh well, i've spent a lot more on thingsa that werent as important to me. I'll just have to stok up on eBay


----------



## Legend (Apr 27, 2006)

toinette said:
			
		

> damn   cuz i bought the generic monistat at walgreens and it still cost me $10. i' m not heavy handed at all but i dont see the tube lasting me for more than another week. oh well, i've spent a lot more on thingsa that werent as important to me. I'll just have to stok up on eBay


 
After reading this thread, I couldn't help swinging by the "feminine care" aisle at Brooks Pharmacy and saw their generic brand for $8.49.  Their 7-day treatment contains 2% MN. It sure looks like this treatment can get a little pricey! I think I'll just stick to good-old-fashioned patience for now. However, I'll keep an eye out for bargains. Good luck ladies!


----------



## TwistNMx (Apr 27, 2006)

dontspeakdefeat said:
			
		

> If it keeps working, I will be using this for a while. At least until I reach my goal.


How often do you use it, and how well has it worked for you???


----------



## daoriginaldiva (Apr 27, 2006)

I went to Duane Reade the other day and saw 2 boxes of Neosporian AF left.  I had to wait until the cute guy passed  me by because I didn't want him to see me buying something for jock itch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So I went to the front register only to find this lady right behind me , and she was like, "Oh..what do you have there?" umm...duh..whadaya think? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  So I said real quickly.."Oh..I am buying this for my daughter( don't have any kids) she has ringworms something terrible.  And the lady was like really because my husband has jock itch really badly so I need to invest in some of this for him.
*blank stare* I was like, "wow". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and then when she left, me and the cashier started rolling.  You had to have been there.


----------



## Faith (Apr 28, 2006)

toinette said:
			
		

> damn   cuz i bought the generic monistat at walgreens and it still cost me $10. i' m not heavy handed at all but i dont see the tube lasting me for more than another week. oh well, i've spent a lot more on thingsa that werent as important to me. I'll just have to stok up on eBay


I mix it and I believe Vixxen does too so I think that is why we can get away with 2x/day and have the MN last longer than a week.


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 28, 2006)

Faith said:
			
		

> I mix it and I believe Vixxen does too so I think that is why we can get away with 2x/day and have the MN last longer than a week.


 
Sure do!! I mix with Cortizone Cream and Capsacin


----------



## ayoung (Apr 28, 2006)

I have been using the 3 Creams mix for a few weeks--but my next batch I am only doing the MN and the Cap. and sometimes just the MN.


----------



## Zeal (Apr 28, 2006)

I am starting this challenge today.  All the other stuff is going on the back burner.  You will locate it in the section of the store with the foot products.  It will not be in First Aid.  

The tube for Neosporin AF is so small.  That jawn costs 7.99   .

Will somone with results, please tell me How often you use it, straight or mixed, and how often do you co wash?


Thanks Z



			
				MonaRae said:
			
		

> I just can't find neosporin AF. Will neosporin do?
> 
> MonaRae


----------



## nychaelasymone (Apr 28, 2006)

HoneyDew, I saw that you posted diabeti-x 2% MN cream.  Should I assume that you used this?  It seems less embarassing to me to purchase that then Monistat.  I think I'm going to mix it w/ Cortizone, like VVixen.  

& BTW Vixen, how has corizone helped your hair?


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 28, 2006)

nychaelasymone said:
			
		

> HoneyDew, I saw that you posted diabeti-x 2% MN cream. Should I assume that you used this? It seems less embarassing to me to purchase that then Monistat. I think I'm going to mix it w/ Cortizone, like VVixen.
> 
> & BTW Vixen, how has corizone helped your hair?


 
I'm not sure if the Cortizone has helped or not but my hair is growing very fast. I think if anything has helped with the itchies. In that I havent' tried it without the cortizone so I can't really say.


----------



## happylocks (Apr 24, 2007)

I dont know if its working for me but I will keep trying to use it, I use Miconazole  every few days, but not regular routine


----------



## Flourishnikov (Aug 24, 2014)

Anyone still using Monistat for growth? I saw some on sale and decided to pick some up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2014)

@GrowGrl09

I have some 'mixed' with other Grease(s)/Crème(s) currently that I've been using.

How are you planning to use yours? Mixed or Straight?


----------



## Flourishnikov (Aug 24, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @GrowGrl09
> 
> I have some 'mixed' with other Grease(s)/Crème(s) currently that I've been using.
> 
> How are you planning to use yours? Mixed or Straight?



IDareT'sHair I think Im gonna find something to mix it with. Have u seen any results thus far?


----------



## melissa-bee (Aug 25, 2014)

I just purchased some of this last week.
In the UK it's only available behind the counter. I had to answer some questions to get it.
If it does work for me I will have to go to a different store each time.


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Aug 25, 2014)

ekomba said:


> oh good idea i m check where i can find it online. hope the shipping costs are nice too Thanks Marie170 i m still try a dollar store that be selling everything for a dollar even the pregnancy tests lol they at 145th street off the 2 train. it s unbelievable i m go check there i did not think about that first then if i dont find it anywhere in Harlem i m order it online. hahahha it reminds me yesterday i went to the pharmacy and i asked for neosporin af and the doctor shows me neosporin, there was a line behind me. i say not that one and he says then which one. He did not have the one that i wanted. i kept saying the other one cause my mouth did not want to utter "the one for jock itch" outloud Hahahhahahahhahahahhahah I Kept just saying you know the other one the AF!!!!!!



"you know, the other one."


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Aug 25, 2014)

daoriginaldiva said:


> I went to Duane Reade the other day and saw 2 boxes of Neosporian AF left.  I had to wait until the cute guy passed  me by because I didn't want him to see me buying something for jock itch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh girl what! I'm just gonna tell them the truth. Chile, I heard the ingrediate in this grows hair. I'm gonna try it out!


----------



## biznesswmn (Aug 25, 2014)

I am curious

dontspeakdefeat - u were doing this challenge back in the day. Please let us know how it workd out for u, and what u feel abt using it now as u hav gaind expert hair knowledge ovr the yrs

Gracias


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Aug 25, 2014)

biznesswmn

I have no recollection of my results. It was so long ago.

Even as a professional I still believe its a great way to stimulate growth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2014)

GrowGrl09

I'd like to think so. 

I have some mixed with Grease and some Mixed with Mega-Tek and another Jar mixed with something I don't remember?

I'd like to think it works as a great way to stimulate your scalp as dontspeakdefeat said.


----------



## Pinkicey (Sep 20, 2014)

HoneyDew said:


> Well,  I am addicted to the growth.  I mean even right now the tingles I feel from last night’s application remind me how well this stuff wakes up the follicles so they can crank out the hair.  But, I don’t think I need to concentrate on “growth” right now really.  I need to concentrate on some other things.  I mean I still haven’t learned how to stretch my relaxers even with normal growth rates.  Now, with it growing so fast, I don’t know what to do with this stuff!!  I need to learn how to deal with my hair because doubling my new growth has become a very hard task for me to deal with.  I mean, guys until a few months ago, I had been wearing weaves and braids for YEARS with no break in between.  I am just started to learn about my hair and massive new growth has become more frustrating than beneficial.  So I will just chill for a while.  At first, I just wanted to test the MN “theory” and it worked a little better than I thought it would.



I know this was years ago, but how is your hair doing now?


----------

